# Help to decode data plate



## Clue (8 mo ago)

Can anyone help decode the first line of numbers on the data plate? Specifically the 225798 133251 and the 2







above. Would be much appreciated thanks. 1968 GTO convertible


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome | datatagdecoder.com







datatagdecoder.com


----------



## Clue (8 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Welcome | datatagdecoder.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response! I tried that decoder using 1968 type 3 and there doesn't seem to be a box for those top numbers. I know the 03c is the third week of March but do you know what the other two sequences are? They may be internal codes relating to the body with no obvious meaning but I am not sure. Thank you for your help!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are internal codes and I have read different versions of what they are. If you have the build sheet there may be a number at the top that will match one of the six digit numbers. The number 2 is often thought to be which line the car as assigned to or which Fisher Body assembly area. In Fremont it was the QC inspectors stamp

But of the different versions I've read, this one seems most logical to me although I haven't personally verified it... yet. 

*Manifest Sequence Number. *_(Based on a Fremont Build. 220235 003588)

some '69 GTO's had a 5 digit-number after the build date that represented the *Manifest Sequence Number.*

Some other Plants included the *DP,* or the *Daily Production* sequence number.These plates would show 2 consecutive series of 6 digits.These numbers provided no useful recognition information.

The decodes of the two 6 digit codes is a little bit sketchy, but drawing from research I've done for the '70 Fremont Data Plates:
220235 indicates that the car was produced on the 22nd production day and was the 235th car sequenced to the line on that day. Only the 1st 2 digits coded the scheduled production day and since there were about 250 production days in a model year, day 22 represented a date in Sept., another one sometime in Feb. or so, and a 3rd date probably in June.

003588 has never been deciphered to my knowledge. My best guess is that it represents a cumulative total of Fremont production. In other words, it might represent that this was the 3,588th body assembly (all divisions, all model series, all body styles combined) that the Fremont Fisher Body Plant had produced to that point for the '68 model year. Based on the nos. I've seen from '70 late model year, I figured they must have built Chevelles at Fremont that year, because the cumulative total was above 200,000, too many to represent only B-O-P A bodies._


----------



## Clue (8 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Those are internal codes and I have read different versions of what they are. If you have the build sheet there may be a number at the top that will match one of the six digit numbers. The number 2 is often thought to be which line the car as assigned to or which Fisher Body assembly area. In Fremont it was the QC inspectors stamp
> 
> But of the different versions I've read, this one seems most logical to me although I haven't personally verified it... yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response! I had asked the decoder service from the link above and this is their response as well.



Hi, 

I think you are referring to the string of 6 digit numbers that are either at the top or bottom of the tag as empty fields. These are typed in by hand on the website, not selected in a drop down. Placement of these values depends on the batch of tags they produced, because in 68 they had 3 tag designs used in multiple assembly plants. The one you might be looking for is the first of the Model Year 1968:











If your car was built in Fremont, Ca, (BF), the numbers are thought to be the following:

String 1 - DP SEQ NO (Manifest Number) - Found on Broadcast Sheet in Box 24 on Fremont cars, in your case 225798
String 2 - SCHED NO DATE - Found on Build Sheet-Combination of first two digits found in Box 10 and last four digits in Box 24 on Fremont cars, in your case 133251
The single "2" is an oddity. I have seen several tags that have what seems to be a random number just stamped somewhere. Some have meanings, some don't appear to have any reasoning, and there are a lot of theories none of which I have seen as verified. Keep in mind that these tags were hand stamped by people, not produced by a computer so they are prone to error to begin with.
_* Values 1 and 2 are internal Fisher Body control numbers and do not reflect any relevant data to the Cowl Tag unless the original build sheet can be found. Other GM Assembly plants did use these spaces but their meanings are not verified. None of these values tie back to the VIN._

That all being said, you're very lucky to have a GTO. Since this is a Pontiac you can get the full story from the Pontiac Historical Society (PHS). Of all of the GM divisions, Pontiac were the best ones at keeping production records, all other division records were lost or destroyed over time because no one thought that anyone would care. I'm sure there's a fee associated with PHS's services but it will give you the big picture with all of the detail. If you do happen to get one of these reports I would love to see a copy so I can tweak the website if needed.

I hope this was helpful. 

Cheers, 

DTD


----------



## Clue (8 mo ago)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I forgot about this one;

From Chevelle Stuff.net






1968 Baltimore trim tag decoding


Decoding Chevrolet VIN, trim tags, cowl tags, engine, engine block casting numbers, cylinder head casting numbers, intake manifold casting numbers, transmission, interior codes, and paint codes.




www.chevellestuff.net






Data Processing Numbers
Found on Baltimore and Fremont trim tags. These two 6-digit numbers represent several data processing numbers found on internal plant paperwork to track the car during assembly. They have nothing to do with any options and are only significant today if paperwork is found for the car and the numbers match up to show that paperwork belongs to that car.
Baltimore:
The origin of the first 6-digit number is not known.
The second 6-digit number has been found on the interior trim card.
Fremont:
The first 6-digit number can be found in block #24 of the build sheet.
The second 6-digit number is actually a concatenation of a 2-digit number and a 4-digit number. The first 2 digits are found in block #10 of the build sheet (SCHED NO) and the last 4 digits can be found in block #24 of the build sheet. See some example Fremont build sheets here.

Body Jig or 'Gate' Number
Found on Baltimore trim tags. This is believed to be the body jig or 'gate' number the body was initially assembled on and used only for internal quality control. Typically this number is found in the lower-right corner but has been found in other locations.


----------



## Clue (8 mo ago)

O52 said:


> I forgot about this one;
> 
> From Chevelle Stuff.net
> 
> ...


Interesting. I appreciate all the input thank you all.


----------

